# best 5.1 channel amplifier



## hrishi8587 (Dec 18, 2008)

am planning to buy a 5.1 channel amplifier. plese suggest a best amplifier. My budget is around 20k


----------



## jamsus (Dec 19, 2008)

hrishi8587 said:


> am planning to buy a 5.1 channel amplifier. plese suggest a best amplifier. My budget is around 20k



Don't u think u r asking in a wrong section


----------

